# Host Header Problem



## kyishaung (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone.

My hosting is iis host.Yesterday,i add new host header.It then my domain status is *stopped* and all of file and folder are not working.when i browsing my domain show these error

*The page cannot be found*

The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. 

I search solution HOW TO: Use Host Header Names to Configure Multiple Web Sites in Internet Information Services 6.0
i found it 

*Clients cannot connect to the Web sites by using host header names*:

Multiple host names must be mapped to the single IP address by using a DNS server or a Hosts file.

check it out.how i can fix.Please advice me.thank u for all.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Check this out... you may need to change other settings such as C,DNS,A etc

IIS TIPS - Host Header - Server: Microsoft-IIS/7.5\r\n


----------

